# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleeping for 2 and a half days, almost 3?

## tommo

My brother has been sleeping since fucking Friday!
It is _Sunday_ here....

He got up late on Friday, like 3:00 maybe, went to sleep fairly early.
He got up for about 7 hours yesterday , maybe less, coz he was back asleep when I got home.
And now I wake up on Sunday and he's still asleep.  If he sleeps all of today, that's 3 days.
Not including the few hours on Saturday.

How is this even possible????
He's not sick or anything.

I've asked numerous times whether he's ever going to get up and he says "yeah" and then just goes back to sleep.  wtf....

Any advice or anything?  Or have you ever done anything similar?

----------


## Naiya

Is he a teenager? Because if so, that's totally normal. LOL.  :tongue2:  Kidding. Anyways, he might have stayed up a couple of days in a row and now it's finally hit him and he has racked up a lot of sleep debt. If not, you might tell him to go see a doctor just to get checked out. Also, don't take this the wrong way, but if he's been doing drugs or something, that may cause some physiological changes like sleeping for two days (i.e. being up a few days straight because he was high). 

Most likely, it's nothing serious though, especially if this isn't a recurring thing.  :smiley:

----------


## Quantiq

Could be a number of things. Maybe mono for instance? I know someone that had mono and they slept for a week straight, almost coma like. But yeah if its reoccurring and he still hasn't got up he might need to go see a doctor because it seems pretty unhealthy. Another possibility is that it is depression. A lack of motivation to get up and just feeling down all the time like that can cause people to sleep for days on end to escape and avoid reality. Other things to consider I would think are: drug use, alcohol, lack of normal sleeping patterns over a long period of time, medication, weight problems and/or other sleep disorders.

Anyway, I'm not a doctor but I don't think its too healthy to be doing that. If he's still like that the next day you should get him to see a doctor.

You should take a look at this. Some useful info here:

Mono: Infectious mononucleosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hypersomnia: Hypersomnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDS: Excessive daytime sleepiness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sleep Disorders: Sleep disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## nina

Well I did something similar a few days ago, I think I slept for 2 days straight because I was off work. I work 10 hour night shifts so it really messes up my sleep schedule. I hadn't slept in 2 days before that because I was trying to get my application for school done on time. So I really just needed to sleep and get some of that sleep debt paid off. If your brother has a weird schedule like mine or doesn't sleep much sometimes, then he probably has a lot of sleep debt to pay off. If he doesn't work hard or isn't stressed etc, then he's probably just lazy as shit lol.

----------


## tommo

> If he doesn't work hard or isn't stressed etc, then he's probably just lazy as shit lol.



 haha yep.  This.
I think maybe it is just that.  Coz his sleep schedule is non-existent and he sleeps like 12 hours usually and gets up/goes to sleep whenever.  So maybe it's just completely fucked his sleep mechanisms up.  But I didn't think it would make anyone sleep that long.

Oh well.

Thanks guys, and girl.

If he's not up by tomorrow I'll tell him to get his lazy arse out of bed and/or give him some ephedrine  ::lol::  jk

----------


## bewareofit1505

that happened to me when i used to take 20 benadryl a night.

----------

